# biggest carpet



## brucey (Sep 16, 2007)

i was thinking, that this could be a lot of fun, if we have a biggest carpet comp, post pics and see whos got the biggest, try to add a ruler or some known sized object in the picture so we can measure it on the program,
but yeah some little rules for the comp.

1. must be a carpet python
2. must be big


----------



## jay76 (Sep 16, 2007)

yommo has the biggest i have seen i think 12 foot


----------



## brucey (Sep 16, 2007)

got any pics of it


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 16, 2007)

Posted this before. She was my biggest - well over 10 feet and with a beautiful nature. She passed away about 3 years ago


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 16, 2007)

awwww what a beauty


----------



## jay76 (Sep 16, 2007)

brucey said:


> got any pics of it



I am trying to find one


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 16, 2007)

This is her son - about 8 feet long.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 16, 2007)

about 7-8 foot


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

There was a thread a few days back with a big bloated one(dead unfortunately) easily over 3m. i think it would easily win the comp. Can your measuring program calulate curves etc accurately?

Largest one i have heard of (that i believe with little doubt) was eating domestic turkeys. I read a newspaper article about some over 5m in an area not too far from where i have personally seen some around 3.5m. Quite likely BS or exageration but quite plausible IMO, definately must have been some big ones around though.


----------



## brucey (Sep 17, 2007)

heres a fella thats pretty big, it was just a wild carpet python but very placid, and yes i did let it go


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 17, 2007)

*big coastal*

l had to remove one 6-8mths ago that had just eaten a full grown turkey he was a wisker short of 13ft, he took 4wks to digest the turkey


----------



## westernrocky (Sep 18, 2007)

*Big [huge] Coastal*

WOW what a bulge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 18, 2007)

some great pics, keep them comming!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my girl. Bit hard to tell but she is a wisker of 7foot. 






She is a Port Macquarie Carpet


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

damn my girl was just over 8ft but she had a terrible bone disorder which made them very brittle
and her spine broke and she had to be euthanased

but at 8ft she was far from being a really big carpet


----------



## brucey (Sep 18, 2007)

wow there are some good pictures, anyone else got anything


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres one that was on my roof a while back, would be a fair size, not really that worthy of being in the "biggest" category.
Sorry for the crap quality i was too lazy to climb onto the roof for better pics.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

wow nice ,but you should of caught it for closer look

do you get alot of them round your house?


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

There used to be heaps around when i was a kid and seeing them at that size wasnt uncommon. In the last 6-7 years i have probably seen about 5 but most of them in the last year. There are so many possums and rats around and i think there population is coming back up nicely 

Im also hoping less ppl are killing or relocating them and learning to accept them.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah metoo imagine what kind of idiot would harm such a creature


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

PiMp said:


> yeah metoo imagine what kind of idiot would harm such a creature



Yeah i dont think that many ppl actually kill pythons but many relocate them thinking its an ok thing to do, when it actually can be just as bad as killing them as far as the local population goes(obviously the snake would prefer it to dying).


----------



## Kwinana (Sep 18, 2007)

[]Darwin Carpet with 10 y.o son (He's the one on the left)


----------



## sharpy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Big?*

This is my big girl which was 9"8" last year and my male diamond and my gut. LOL


----------



## channi (Sep 19, 2007)

all very impressive sharpy


----------



## sharpy (Sep 19, 2007)

*?*



channi said:


> all very impressive sharpy


You forgot the bald remarks. Very dissapointed.


----------



## krusty (Sep 19, 2007)

here is one of my females she is 11ft+


----------



## montyette (Sep 19, 2007)

Our water python not huge as in carpet size but dwarfs all our other waters at this stage.






cheers chris/pete


----------



## brucey (Sep 19, 2007)

wow theres some nices sized snakes here, the darwin looked big


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 19, 2007)

Gorgeous Water Python,

Simone


----------



## montyette (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Simone shes a handful im a little bit scared of her but she does settle down after a while.She was a rescue from a petshop and my husband just had to have her as he has a fascination with Water Pythons the angrier the better.

cheers chris/pete


----------



## B-Factor (Sep 19, 2007)

*Big JCP!*

Here is the biggest Jungle Carpet cheynei in the US as far as I know. I don't believe either are members here but I am going to share none the less...

10 foot Jungle (-she hasn't been a breeder yet but Matt (Left) is going to give it a try for Will (right) the owner)--->fingers crossed.


----------



## planks (Sep 19, 2007)

B-Factor said:


> but Matt (Left) is going to give it a try


would love to see pics of babys when that happens lol


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, very pretty, and big. That would be a handful if it had the typical jungle attitude.


----------



## B-Factor (Sep 19, 2007)

Ozzie Python, is that a Rat Fink avatar?


----------



## cris (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow thats a big jungle, is it a hybrid or just a freak?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 19, 2007)

B-Factor said:


> Ozzie Python, is that a Rat Fink avatar?


 
Certainly is


----------



## B-Factor (Sep 19, 2007)

I "believe" it's pure cheynei as I don't believe Will is into integrades/hybrids and especially not when he would have gotten this girl. She eats, sleeps, poops, over and over just like a baby but hasn't wanted to breed for him?! Hope some new surroundings can get her into the mood .


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 19, 2007)

huge diamond


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am incredibly sceptical of all claims of outsized snakes. I will shout anyone a carton of their favourite beer if they can provide photographs accurately documenting a Morelia spilota species that is over 3.3 metres long. 

Unfortunately, just like fish, most big snakes tend to shrink considerably once tape measures and cameras come out.

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## sockbat (Sep 19, 2007)

What age are these snakes? just wondering how long it takes to get to these sort of sizes


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats an intergrade.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 19, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am incredibly sceptical of all claims of outsized snakes. I will shout anyone a carton of their favourite beer if they can provide photographs accurately documenting a Morelia spilota species that is over 3.3 metres long.
> 
> ...



I'll dig up my female that died a few years ago and put a tape measure to her


----------



## Dan19 (Sep 20, 2007)

bumpp


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 20, 2007)

im sure there are a few that are moer than 3.3m, but the 5m i heard earlier, just doesnt seem right...


----------



## hugsta (Sep 20, 2007)

slimebo said:


> huge diamond


 
As Pike has said, it is an integrade, or better a "port mac carpet". That animal was caught in the wild out of Kempsey. Was something like 14ft and as many kilos from memory.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## yommy (Sep 20, 2007)

interesting thread. Here is the the you were talking about jarrod. 
The male isn't to huge about 8-10ft.
But the girl is massive about 11+ 
nice girth the shed give a good indication of her size.


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am incredibly sceptical of all claims of outsized snakes. I will shout anyone a carton of their favourite beer if they can provide photographs accurately documenting a Morelia spilota species that is over 3.3 metres long.
> 
> ...



Are you sceptical about the existance of such large snakes or just the stories?
As for snake over that length there is a pic above that is supposed to be bigger than that. Expansa1 also posted a recently pic of a dead one that would have probably been over 3.3m.


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hugsta,lol, how can it be a port mac when it is from kempsey.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 20, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am incredibly sceptical of all claims of outsized snakes. I will shout anyone a carton of their favourite beer if they can provide photographs accurately documenting a Morelia spilota species that is over 3.3 metres long.
> 
> ...



I recon you owe yommy a carton of beer


----------



## hugsta (Sep 20, 2007)

pike1 said:


> Hugsta,lol, how can it be a port mac when it is from kempsey.


 
LOL, it is a generic term, such as the word integrade, so Port Mac covers all integrades, better than having a name for every single location of integrade.


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I know, just sounded funny,like being told a snake is a port mac and asking where it comes from,you feel like your asking a dumb question,especially if its from Port Mac.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 20, 2007)

hugsta said:


> As Pike has said, it is an integrade, or better a "port mac carpet". That animal was caught in the wild out of Kempsey. Was something like 14ft and as many kilos from memory.
> 
> Cheers
> Daz


diamond,port mac,kempsey mac,big mac,pork chop.i don't care which suburb it was born in,its still a bloody big python


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 22, 2007)

wow that jungle is gorgous and had no idea they got to that size!I have 2 Cape york carpets over 8 foot and there both 3.5 years. Can't wait till they get massive


----------



## Rediah (Sep 24, 2007)

slimebo said:


> diamond,port mac,kempsey mac,big mac,pork chop.i don't care which suburb it was born in,its still a bloody big python



LOL! There was a woman on here a few yrs back dunno if she's stil around, i bought a couple coastals off her (if she wants to come forward she can but i dont wanna reveal who she is without her knowing) n shes had her carpets for about 12-14 yrs or so n they are massive!!!!!!! The heads of about 3 of them were bigger than my hand!!!! Theye were just these giant coils of scales. There were amazing!


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Sep 25, 2007)

I know that Lucifer isn't huge right now but he's only young still. Plus I thought I might be one of the first people to post a pic that could actually be measured. Those pavers that he's on are 19.7cm, I used this picture to measure him on the weekend using a snake measuring program, and came up with 194cm. But I can asure you that he's not done there.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 25, 2007)

slimebo said:


> huge diamond


intergrade, just over 11ft if I recall correctly. If you dont care what it is why are you posting on a reptile site. 99% of the people are very interested in what it is.

as to the cheyni, unless they caught it themselves it lineage is questionable.


----------



## 1234webb (Sep 25, 2007)

*7.5 foot approx. Jungle Python*


----------



## Kyro (Sep 25, 2007)

bit off topic sorry, but can anyone tell me if the snake measuring program is accurate?


----------



## pugsly (Sep 25, 2007)

3.3m is def a big python and I agree not many get bigger than that, but they most certainly do exist.

Ive seen a few pythons over the past year and most do max out at 9 feet. But I have definately seen and heard from very reliable sources of some monstors out there.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's our girl who is now bordering on 7 1/2 - 8 feet and just a big kitten!! VERY placid and wonderful to handle, although she tries to throw her 3.9kg weight around... never works!!!

Pics 1 & 2 are when she was just on 7 feet
Pic 3 is of her at almost 8 foot and her boyfriend who's the same age! She's on the left... :shock:

AND BEFORE anyone says anything about her being overfed she eats when SHE wants to and no sooner!

Cheers,
Mell


----------



## Duke (Sep 25, 2007)

60,546 square feet carpet.






I WIN!








oh wait....


----------



## Exile182 (Sep 25, 2007)

Whoahahaha! I looked up Coastal Carpet on yahoo, gave me links and pics that I wasnt expecting, but thats way too funny


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've had several PM's and a few posts in this thread with regards to my challenge. I still haven't seen a single convincing photo of a 3.3m+ Morelia spilota species though. I will extend my challenge - a 6 pack for one that is over 3 metres, and a carton for one over 3.3m!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 25, 2007)

Weird..

I reckon there are several in this thread alone which would be 3+ meters.. ESPECIALLY they intergrade they caught up the coast.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree Pugs considering mine is close to 2.5m and she's nothing compared to that intergrade...... wow!!!
So yes there would have to be some 3m+ on here already!!!!
Cheers,
Mell


----------



## pugsly (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe you need to line one up with a meter ruler to convince him...


----------



## cris (Sep 25, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Maybe you need to line one up with a meter ruler to convince him...



then it would be photoshopped no doubt... i find it funny that someone who i would imagine has alot of experience with snakes would be so sceptical about the existance of large carpets. I have seen plenty that would be over 3m. I also have a photo of a dead one just over 3m sitting next to a tape measure, but i have nothing to prove to anyone and its hardly an exceptional specimen. It would probably take me hours to find the pic as it is well over 15 years old.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.nchg.org.au/photos.htm

The intergrade in question was caught by a licenced snake catcher on the north coast of NSW. He received a call from a lady who claimed to have a 3m python stalking her dogs around the house of her property. He caught the huge intergrade and offered to move it to another property. She asked him if he could please return it to the bottom of her property near her creek where she had seen it and it's LARGER "mate" on the odd occasion. The licenced catcher took the monster to the north coast herp meeting to be photographed and documented then released it as the woman wished. As stated in the link the python measured almost 3.5m and weighed 22kg. I'm unsure whether it's "larger" mate was found. Given the woman didn't overestimate on the first pythons size, one can only assume that her allegation of the larger pythons size is accurate. 

Happy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 26, 2007)

-Peter said:


> intergrade, just over 11ft if I recall correctly. If you dont care what it is why are you posting on a reptile site. 99% of the people are very interested in what it is.
> 
> as to the cheyni, unless they caught it themselves it lineage is questionable.



i guess some people dont understand the concept of sarcasum.i said that to try not to start another bloody hybrid/intergrade/crossbreed debate.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 26, 2007)

Duke said:


> 60,546 square feet carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do win !! 5918 cartons of beer coming your way


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 26, 2007)

G'day guys,

I have seen hundreds, if not thousands of local SEQ carpet pythons. I have also seen and measured plenty of big captive carpets. 2.7 metres is very common, some even break through to 2.9 occassionally. I have only ever seen two (3 including the famous intergrade) that were *measured* at over 3 metres. One of them was my own personal snake which is now owned by a keeper in SA, that I purchased off Paul Woolf several years ago. She was 3.05 metres when I sold her. When I had her up for sale, I had a conversation with John Weigel about big carpets and he was under the same assumption as me - whilst carpets over 3 metres do exist, they are no where near as common as people wish they were. 

Last year I spotted HUGE carpet dead on the side of the road outside Wacol prison. This is a pretty common spot to get carpets as there is a well timbered gully through there, plus the army barracks across the road were been demolished. It was big enough that several people who knew me had spotted it also and knowing about my interest in big carpets, told me to go and check it out. It was definitely a big snake, measuring about 24cm around it's mid section (not bloated, no food), but when the tape measure came out it was only 2.8 metres long. 

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## B-Factor (Sep 26, 2007)

Kyro said:


> bit off topic sorry, but can anyone tell me if the snake measuring program is accurate?


I believe it is if you have a known measurement in the picture. I have it and used it once and don't remember the results. This would be a good time to try again....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

6 days and not a single snake over 3 metres? Everyone must have lost their tape measures!

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## jay76 (Oct 2, 2007)

yommys snake is over 3 m


----------



## bitey (Oct 2, 2007)

or been eaten by what they were trying to measure


----------



## patonthego (Oct 2, 2007)

jay76 said:


> yommys snake is over 3 m


Are you referring to Tara's dad being over 3metres. Haven't seen him in the flesh. Got a pic of him from Brett.


----------



## jay76 (Oct 2, 2007)

no the mother, he pisted a photo of the dad on here i think


----------



## patonthego (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh great I have that to look forward to.............................. Tara being over 3cms. the way she eats hmmm maybe should put her back on pinky mice!!! lmao Won't do that just joking.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 2, 2007)

The carpets I just discovered in my ceiling look to be fairly large (see thread 'Noise in the roof...' for pics). Due to the 'personal' moment they were sharing I didn't want to disturb them with a tape measure.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 3, 2007)

carpets can and do exceed over 10 feet,(3 meters), they just arnt as common as they used to be in the old days, to many people kill them. Ive relocated around 10 or more over 3 meters on the sunshine coast over the years, the biggest being just under 12 feet.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 3, 2007)

I pulled a dead one off the road here that would have easily broken three meters, such a shame to see an animal that has survived for such a long time in the wild and comes undone by a bloody car!


----------



## koubee (Oct 3, 2007)

heres my girl, Queenie, she is 8ft possibly more, and she is also for sale


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 3, 2007)

koubee said:


> heres my girl, Queenie, she is 8ft possibly more, and she is also for sale


 
What's her temperament like Koubee?


----------



## Simbiotic (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, you guys are lucky, what great snakes. *Mysnakesau *yours is a true beauty.

One day, one day!


----------

